# White Silica Sand



## shutter72 (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone know if this is aquarium safe? seems like a somewhat inexpensive locally available option if it is.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25ecodZ ... word=white sand&storeId=10051


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

If I'm reading that right that is $25 for 5 x 5lb bags = 25lbs....Unless the LFS are way more expensive where your at than they are over here, that just doesn't seem like a very good price to me.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steve C said:


> If I'm reading that right that is $25 for 5 x 5lb bags = 25lbs....Unless the LFS are way more expensive where your at than they are over here, that just doesn't seem like a very good price to me.


I agree....

I went with pool filter sand(sea gull brand) and it was $7 for 50lbs. I LOVE it. Going to put it in my other tank next.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

shutter72 said:


> Anyone know if this is aquarium safe? seems like a somewhat inexpensive locally available option if it is.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25ecodZ ... word=white sand&storeId=10051


Try Leslies pools, its under $10 for a 50lb bag of pool filter sand.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Heck Home Depot carries pool filter sand 40 lb bags for $5.60, so i don't see why the reason to buy the sand stuff, just labeled a little different?

I also use Leslies and LOVE the way it looks compared to other sand, it has random bits of black of and other dark and light colored sand, so it looks a lot more natural.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

You can also buy sand blasting media for $7.00 for a 25 pound bag in the tractor supply....


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Menards sells the silica sand i use. Under 6 bucks for 50lbs. I just dump half in a 5gal. bucket and let it overflow while i run my hand tru it until it runs clear. Works great and very white.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Steveboos said:


> I also use Leslies and LOVE the way it looks compared to other sand, it has random bits of black of and other dark and light colored sand, so it looks a lot more natural.


Yeah it has oranges, dark tank, light tan, clear, black etc. Looks really good, I like it and its very clean sand out of the bag but it still needs a rinse.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

So silica based sand isn't bad?


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

My white silica sand with normal lighting. 
Remember the whiter the more poo shows up' my current blows it to the corners-as little current as i have. It's all preference.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Silica sand at Menards $8 bucks for 50lbs I use it and Love IT :thumb:  :thumb:  8)


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Sub-Mariner, thats exactly the silica sand I have, same color. But the bag had no mention of any color. What color is it, Light tan ?


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

It's just Leslies Pool Filter Sand. That's what i bought it as and me and Sub-mariner have the same sand.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Isnt PFS and Silica Sand different ? Silica Sand which I use is used as an abrasive. Air forced out of machines to remove rust, paint etc. And the granules are pretty large, sugar sized.


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

I just switched from gravel to this.It rinsed out real quick and settled in less then an hour and didnt leave the water cloudy.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...gId=-1&keyword=pool filter sand&storeId=10051


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

I just switched from gravel to this.It rinsed out real quick and settled in less then an hour and didnt leave the water cloudy.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...gId=-1&keyword=pool filter sand&storeId=10051


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

I just switched from gravel to this.It rinsed out real quick and settled in less then an hour and didnt leave the water cloudy.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...gId=-1&keyword=pool filter sand&storeId=10051


----------



## shutter72 (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks guys for all the input!! i had no idea about the pool filter sand until these posts. It would be awesome if it were added to the sand article on this site!! 

I had bought some sand box sand based off what i read in the sand article as a cheap good option and ewwww i really don't like it. I cleaned it for HOURS and my tank is just now clearing up several days later. The color isn't very good either, i was hoping it would be whiter but thats just me and i've since heard bad things about possible issues with sand box sand with certain filters.

I'm going to take all the current sand out of the tank, rinse it out and then dump it at the local parks sandbox (at 2am... with a dark hoodie on...and candy bars in my pocket) then replace it with pool cleaner sand! what a great cost saving idea guys!! thanks again!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

shutter72 said:


> thanks guys for all the input!! i had no idea about the pool filter sand until these posts. It would be awesome if it were added to the sand article on this site!!
> 
> I had bought some sand box sand based off what i read in the sand article as a cheap good option and ewwww i really don't like it. I cleaned it for HOURS and my tank is just now clearing up several days later. The color isn't very good either, i was hoping it would be whiter but thats just me and i've since heard bad things about possible issues with sand box sand with certain filters.
> 
> I'm going to take all the current sand out of the tank, rinse it out and then dump it at the local parks sandbox (at 2am... with a dark hoodie on...and candy bars in my pocket) then replace it with pool cleaner sand! what a great cost saving idea guys!! thanks again!


You need to rinse the PFS also.

My PFS is a bit brown/beige and I like it. It looks very natural and hides the poop really well. Also hides diatoms well in a newly established tank.


----------

